# first time mom



## D&L (Nov 22, 2009)

My neighbor's 1 maybe 1 1/2 year old female had her first litter of four kittens last Saturday. The youngest member of the family was holding the kittens when they were just hours old. I know that is BAD and had I know the adult in the house was not going to stop the kid from doing this I would have told her myself ahead of time. I was told about the litter being born the next day after the damage had been done. I told the 9year old in no uncertain term is she to touch the kittens. I explained to her that she cannot touch the kittens until their eyes are open and the kittens are walking around on their own instead of rolling around like they do now. I told her that by touching the kittens she is removing the moms smell from them and that this can cause Sweety (the mom) to think the kittens are a threat and remove the treat from the others essentially killing the kitten. So I think the kid will leave the babies alone now. My concern is Sweety is already leaving the kittens to make a run around the house, the neighbors say she is not spending time outside of the whelping box other then a few minutes to make a lap around the house but I think she might be. I checked on mom and babies yesterday and everyone seemed to be doing good but I have not dealt with kittens is over 15 years. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated, the adult is the house knows I am not happy with this litter and that he should have gotten Sweety fixed months ago when I told him to. The oldest kid in the house Kate is 17 and she understands and agrees that any home the kittens goes to will sign a spay/neuter contract, including her father is he thinks he is going to keep any of them.

The thing that makes me so mad about all of this is that I'm the one who paid for his male cat Harry to be altered and it was Kate who worked off the money I spent to get HIS cat fixed. long story short Harry was spraying around the house because Sweety was in heat and they claim to have not realized she was in heat. Kate's dad got sick of cleaning up after Harry so he kicked him out of the house this past winter. Luckily Harry stayed close to the house and we were able to put him in my bathroom for the day while Kate found a vet who would alter him the next day. Unfortunately the damage to Sweety had already been done. Now because Kate's father can't afford to take care of his own cats I bought them a big bag of cat food and a big container of litter which Kate will be working off. I am so frustrated with my neighbor I could scream, I don't want to take Sweety and Harry away from the house because he got the cats for the kids but I can't afford to keep baling him out and Kate shouldn't have to work to pay for things the cats have to have. 

I will post pictures of the little ones as soon as I am able to.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You were very kind to help Kate! Unfortunately, with a father who doesn't seem to know much about reproduction, mother cat could get pregnant any day. If he can't recognize the obvious wailing of a female cat in season, he might get careless.  You might suggest some of the low cost clinics or Humane Society, who will usually spay and neuter for a reasonable price.

As for mother cat, it's not unusual for mother cat to take a break from the kittens after the first week. She's young, but as long as she runs to them when they cry, it's all right. What a shame that she had a litter this young!


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

Since you are already so involved with this family and their cats, get the female spayed! You're not doing it for the people, you're doing it for the cat.
I have been known to neuter several of my neighbor's cats, sometimes without permission. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I wouldn't encourage anyone to take another person's cat to be neutered. It's against the law. As important as we know spaying/neutering is, we can't condone taking someone else's "property," (as the law calls our pets  ) and alter them. We can educate and encourage only. I'm sure our owner would agree, as another member suggested this in the past. Sorry; I know your intent is good.


----------

